# Favorite Song to get you into the Halloween spirit.



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Grat topic LHallow!! Wow I used to ALWAYS get into the Halloween spirit by playing the Halloween theme. Also other songs get me in a huge Halloween mood too no matter what time of year like White Zombie's "Boogey Man" and songs like Thriller, Werewolves of London, and Purple People Eater (Yes I actually hear these when its not Halloween too! In some of the strangest places.)

Recently South Park has put me into a HUGE Halloween frenzy when they showed the Halloween episode "Pink Eye" Now I am giddy and I just can't wait for stores to start putting out thier stuff! Gonna order my Halloween costume sometimes this week too I just have to get measured for it.


----------



## BabysFirstHalloween05 (Apr 14, 2005)

hehehe I have that ring tone too!!! about now is when I start feeling my urge to shop till I drop for halloween stuff......I start searching around for new virtual haunted houses.....fun hu?
~Beth


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

That's it, I'm gettin' me one o' them "Hallowe'en" Ring Tones, "Werewolves of London" is so been there.
Working on props, I like to pipe in Phantom of the Opera and certain Old Timers mentioned above. Try to track down a little ditty by the Five Man Electrical Band called "Werewolf". It's got a good beat, but you can't dance to it.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

For me it was always the theme from the movie "Halloween" that sent chills up my spine. Though "Monster Mash" and "Halloween Spooks" by Lambert, Hendricks, and Ross will do the trick, too.


----------



## SomethingWicked (Sep 30, 2004)

The theme from Halloween is definitely one, also "This is Halloween" from The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

this will sound weird but, Bark at the moon. Mr. Crowley and the theme from the Exocist, does it for me


----------



## crazybob (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't know why, but "Time Warp" from the rocky horror picture show always works.


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

Oingo Boingo's "Dead Man's Party"


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

this is halloween from nightmare before christmas.


----------



## Sweeney_Todd (Jul 27, 2005)

The Haunted Mansion and Phantom Manor soundtracks, and the Ballad of Sweeney Todd.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Danse of the Macabre--creepy yet satisfying


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

grapegrl said:


> Oingo Boingo's "Dead Man's Party"


Followed by No Spill Blood and No one lives forever


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

Spooky - Classic IV
Witchy Women - Eagles
Halloween Night - Jacilyn Music 

Most of the songs that remind me of or get me in the mood for Halloween/Fall season can be found here

www.HalloweenEve.com/music.html


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

There's a host of others, but this is pretty representive of the type of song that gets me thinking happy halloween thoughts:

Zombie Jamboree - Rockapella
Munster Theme - Rob Zombie version
Dracula Cha Cha Cha - Bruno Martino
Come Little Children - Sarah Jessica Parker
Haunted House - Sam the Sham
Clap for the Wolfman - Guess Who (OK, wrong wolfman, but we still have it in our Halloween collection)

And my son's favorite Halloween song:

Feed My Frankenstein - Alice Cooper


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

Rob Zombie... DEVILMAN!


...runnin' in my head, yeah!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

i'd have to say first and foremost is the foryer organ from the haunted mansion at disney (along with the rest of the ride) 

second would be this is halloween for nightmare before christmas

thriller


if anyone wants it, i have the whole soundtrack to the haunted mansion. inlcuding cuts like the "i do's" from the attic scene that never made it to the finished version of the ride. sort of like a directors cut.

send me a private message with your email and i'll send it on it's not so merry way!


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

October Rust Cd (Type O Negative), or anything by Midnight Syndicate.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Anything by Rob Zombie!!!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Halloween (She Gets So Mean) - Rob Zombie

and of course This Is Halloween...

but I don't usually allow myself to listen to any of that until mid-september or so...builds up the anticipation.


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

Autumn_Dreams said:


> October Rust Cd (Type O Negative), or anything by Midnight Syndicate.


Hey! Another TON fan!!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Have a look at an ancient LP called "Spike Jones in Stereo". It's available from amazon.com in CD format. It predates everything else named in this thread, and, as I recall, was really quite good. Released in 1959 or so, it was right on the cutting edge of the Sterophonic Sound craze, a lot of 3-D sound effects built into the songs. Great cover art, too.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Listening to the Hellraiser Chronicles right now...simply gorgeous.


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

For me... the Halloween Theme, most anything by Ozzy, and music from The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown.

And here's this - many of the instrumentals from Last of the Mohicans are fantastic Halloween tracks. I've used them for years - great mood setters. Not necessarily the violin/dance track (it's WAY too recognizeable), but the others are perfect! Check'em out.

Oh yes. Dragula by Rob Zombie.


----------



## fallfire (Aug 9, 2005)

The Halloween theme is an all year round deal. Also Black no. 1 by Type O Negative.


----------



## The Collector (Aug 7, 2005)

Great topic! I actually have a Halloween playlist on my computer. I play it year round featuring: Werewolves of London, Bark at the Moon, I Put a Spell on You, Thriller, Monster Mash, Time Warp, Boogey Man, and Welcome to my Nightmare...among others...I wish I wasn't at work, now I wanna listen to them!


----------



## Guywiththegun (Aug 10, 2005)

There's a bunch of stuff out there that really sets the mood, IMO. A lot of songs from horror movies, and some other stuff that I don't think has been mentioned yet. Here's a few.

Misfits - Ghouls Night Out
Demonia - Halloween Theme (the best Halloween remix ever)
Alice Cooper - Man Behind the Mask
Dokken - Dream Warriors
Ramones - Pet Cemetery
Dickies - Killer Klowns From Outer Space

(Out of curiosity, what's the stance on mp3's here? I could easily post some for you guys, but I don't wanna step on any toes)


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

The Nightmare before Christmas Soundtrack
Hocus Pocus Soundtrack
Thriller
Welcome to My Nightmare Album- Alice Cooper
Hey there Little Red Riding Hood ( idon't know the artist)
The Rocky Horror Show Soundrack
I don't know why, but Hotel California by the Eagles as well

That's all i can think of off-hand.


----------



## misfitsrock138 (Aug 19, 2005)

The Exorcist theme
Halloween- Misfits


----------



## NightsFrost (Aug 13, 2005)

The October Rust album by Type O

Although this year listening to Johnny Hollow has been getting me into the Halloween spirit. 
It's quite a website too www.johnnyhollow.com/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Monster Mash


----------



## DeadlyNightshade (Aug 19, 2005)

*My favourite Halloween Mood Music*

  Hello,

Some of my favourites are:

This is Halloween...N.B.C. soundtrack

Creepshow.....Siouxsie and the Banshees

Bela Lugosi's Dead.... Bauhaus

Mask..........................Bauhaus

Raw Head and Bloodybones...Siouxsie and the Banshees

We Only Come Out At Night......Smashing Pumpkins

Lullaby...The Cure

The Witching Hour....Lady Isadora and Lord Pan

Fade Away and Radiate...Blondie

Bermuda Triangle Blues...Blondie

Die Young and Stay Pretty....Blondie

Angels on the Balcony....Blondie

Nothing Bad Ever Happens To Me...Oingo Boingo

The Company Of Wolves ...Soundtrack

The Haunted Mansion ...Soundtrack

Ouiji Board.....Morrissey

Werewolf of London....?

They're Coming to Take Me Away.....?

I Put a Spell On You.......?

Party of the First....Bauhaus

Carousel....Siouxsie and The Banshees

Scarecrow....Siouxsie and The Banshees

Bleed Like Me....Garbage

Killing Moon....Echo and the Bunnymen

Peep Show....Siouxsie and rhe Banshees

Melt! .....Siouxsie and the Banshees

Sex-Eye-Make-Up.....The Glove

Perfect Murder..... The Glove

Alice's House....Psychedelic Furs

(Anything Silly from Elvira)....Soundtracks


and I have a little Musical Halloween Decoration that plays "Deathmarch of the Marionettes" It is one of my absolute favourite decorations!!! also, I think there is another one that plays Danse Macabre...not sure if that is the same ???


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I like the tune "Linus & Lucy" as it's called from Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown, "Frankenstein" by Edgar Winter Group and most anything Ozzy(especially "Mr. Crowley") or Sabbath . Also Ronnie James Dio/Rainbow's "Man on the Silver Mtn"

Oh and of course, Iron Maiden's "Phantom of the Opera" 

ironmaiden


----------



## DeadlyNightshade (Aug 19, 2005)

P>S> Hey all,

I forgot to Add "In the Cold, Cold Night" by the Whitestripes to the Halloween Music list...I know it isn't specifically Halloween...But Meg has such a Hauntingly sweet voice in that song that it raises the hair on the back of your neck!!!


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

Voodoo By Godsmack!!


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

This is a nice list I found of great Halloween songs, too. Someone really did their homework, I've never heard of some of these.

http://groups.msn.com/marylandtheoldsupernaturalstompingground/spookysongs.msnw


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

MJ Thriller and ghostbuster gets me into the mood


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

This is halloween from Nightmare before x-mas....O MAN I LOVE THAT SONG!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

CatMean said:


> This is a nice list I found of great Halloween songs, too. Someone really did their homework, I've never heard of some of these.
> 
> http://groups.msn.com/marylandtheoldsupernaturalstompingground/spookysongs.msnw


Whoa......that's pretty well complete.


----------



## Asuryas (Aug 27, 2005)

I just recently stumbled upon an Alice Cooper cover of “See Me in the Mirror” by Anders Manga. It’s quickly becoming my new favorite and is definitely the song of the season this year. The song comes from the movie Monster Dog – which also stars Alice Cooper (a rock star pretending to be an actor pretending to be a rock star). The movie was god-awful cheesy, but brings back nostalgic memories of Halloween when I was a kid. 

FYI you can download the song here: http://msn-cnet.com.com/andersmanga/3600-8589_32-100564894.html?tag=listing_song_artist


----------



## haunted house noob (Sep 14, 2004)

for me, its the hocus pocus movie songs....for some reason, when i see them all i think about it halloween!!!


come little children, ill take thee away, into a land of enchanted!....


----------



## MoochJWL (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey There Little Red Riding Hood is by Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs. One of my favorites too!


----------



## Dark Gardener (Mar 10, 2005)

Looooove Midnight Syndicate, especially "Haunted Nursery" on "Born of the Night" CD.

Also get going with any of those hollow sounding ballads from the 1920's.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

haunted house noob said:


> for me, its the hocus pocus movie songs....for some reason, when i see them all i think about it halloween!!!
> 
> 
> come little children, ill take thee away, into a land of enchanted!....



Have you heard the whole song? I found the extended version on the web.

I like Hocus Pocus, music from Prisoner of Azkaban and of course songs from Rob Zombie.


----------



## Fleshrot (Jul 19, 2004)

For me there are 1 song and one theme music that get me going... not that I really need any help since I practically listen to them year round! 
Has got to be John Carpenters Halloween and Bobby "Borris" Pickets' Monster Mash!

I can hear Monster Mash in my head right now! 




I was working in the lab late one night
When my eyes beheld an eerie sight
For my monster from his slab began to rise
And suddenly to my surprise

He did The Mash!
He did The Monster Mash
The Monster Mash
It was a graveyard smash!


----------



## MFuture (Mar 7, 2005)

- Halloween theme

- The Night of the Vampire - Roky Erickson

If you've never hear Roky's music, I suggest you go download it right now!


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

I actually have more than one halloween song. My favorites would have to be the ending credits from Phantasm 1 and 3. Which by far are the best in my opinion along with the original Halloween movie score.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

For me it has to be Twilight Zone by Golden Earring. Love that song! Also, any Rob Zombie gets me in the mood instantly.


----------



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

im a big halloween fan and that usually gets me going but theres nothing better than the classic monster mash to get me hyped up


----------



## Ivixor B (Sep 9, 2008)

definitely Tubular Bells, or "This Is Halloween" from The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I tend to like the more 1950s/1960s rockabilly style Halloween songs.

My ones I like the most:
Horror Movies by Dickie Goodman
Haunted House by Jumpin' Gene Simmons

Hooch gave me the Nightmare Before Christmas soundtrack a year or two ago and I absolutely love it. It does the trick too.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

"This Is Halloween" _ NBX soundtrack
and "Beetlejuice" theme - yeah a remix actually...
"Munster's Theme"
Theme from Godzilla - not H-ween, but good


----------



## frostedpumpkin (Sep 14, 2008)

These are my faves:

- music from It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown (well really, the whole show)

- Monster Mash

- It's A Hip Hop Halloween Night

- Thriller

- Ghostbusters


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

~This is Halloween

~Hedwigs Theme from Harry Potter

~Bubble Bubble Toil & Trouble from Harry Potter

~A new favorite is the soundtrack from Donnie Darko 

Also -- I love this little midi I found on the Internet years ago called "hw-creepy.mid" -- here's a link to it -- if anyone knows what this song is or where it came from I'd love to know!!

(ooh -- I just got promoted to "vampire"!)


----------



## Skeleton Jack (Jul 31, 2008)

Monsters - Matchbook Romance
Tales from the Crypt theme - Danny Elfman
Thriller - Michael Jackson
Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

To me it's just not the Halloween season if I don't hear "The Monster Mash" by Bobby
"Boris" Pickett at least once.


----------



## Devconn88 (Sep 17, 2008)

Monsta' Rap by Elvira


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

Goo Goo Muck and She Said by the Cramps


----------



## Savitch (Sep 10, 2008)

Anything by Zacherley works for me. Formaldehyde and Grave Robbing Tonight really really get me into the mood for Halloween.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

"People are strange" by 'the doors'... heck, anything from the 'lost boys' soundtrack...

the '28 days later' soundtrack does it for me too.


----------



## Devconn88 (Sep 17, 2008)

basically everything on the halloween jukebox at X-Entertainment


----------



## Monster Mash (Jun 29, 2008)

Look at my screen name.


----------



## frylock (Jan 2, 2005)

Manson's cover of "This is Halloween".

YouTube - MARILYN MANSON :: This Is Halloween


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

I like the panic at the disco cover better:

YouTube - panic! at the disco - this is halloween


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes, either Monster Mash or This Is Halloween!!


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

dragula - Rob Zombie
Boogeyman 

She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult
This is Halloween - Marilyn Manson version
Welcome to My Nightmare - Alice Cooper
Welcome Home Sanitarium - Metallica
Bark At the Moon - Ozzy
This Corrosion - Sisters of Mercy

could go on and on. Usually a huge playlist I'd make 
for halloween parties.


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

Definitely "She F&$%in' Hates Me" by Puddle of Mudd....oh wait....that's the song for a romantic mood.
Of course, being a child of the '80s, "Thriller" still has some sentiment.
But now, I'd say "Living Dead Girl" by Rob Zombie.


----------



## malice_in_wonderland (Oct 8, 2008)

Walk Like a Zombie - The Horrorpops!!!! i love that one. there's a really good video on youtube of that song that goes along with footage from The Nightmare Before Christmas.

Monster Mash
This is Halloween
anything by the Misfits, but mostly Halloween
and of course the Halloween theme.


----------



## Friar_Rush (Sep 15, 2012)

"Horror Movie" - The Skyhooks

"The Castleford Ladies Magic Circle" - Jake Thackray

"Suspiria" - Goblin

"Voodoo" - Screaming Jay Hawkins

"The Devil Must Kill" - Cintecele Diavolui

"If You Have Ghosts" - Roky Erickson

"Soul Dracula" - Hot Blood

"Creature from the Black Leather Lagoon" - The Cramps

"Bone Drone" - Eerie Von

"Eaten by the Monster of Love" - Sparks

"Absinthe" - The Damned

"Werewolf Watusi" - Bobby "Boris" Pickett

"Vampire Girl" - Jonathan Richman

"Magic and Ecstasy" - Ennio Morricone

"White Witch of Rose Hall" - Coven

"Psycho Killer" - Talking Heads

"Til the Following Night" - Screaming Lord Sutch

"Goblin Fruit" - Baby Gramps

"Wicked Annabella" - The Kinks

"Friends of Hell" - Witchfinder General

"Messages from the Dead" - St. John Green

"Zomby Woof" - Frank Zappa

"Blood on the Bluegrass' - Th' Legendary Shack Shakers

"Mad Monster Party" - Ethel Ennis

"Sinister Purpose" - Creedence Clearwater Revival

"Night of the Warlock" - Ghost

"Demonica" - Simon Boswell

"Mysterious Martha Garoo" - The Queen's Nectarine Machine

"The Wobblin' Goblin" - Rosemary Clooney

"Countess Bathory" - Venom

"Halloween is Black as Night" - Jackson C. Frank

"Scarecrow" - Siouxsie and the Banshees

"Norman Bates" - Landscape

"Movement of Fear" - Tones On Tail

"Wild Witch Lady" - Donovan

"Belarus" - Death Ambient

"Hellbound Train" - Savoy Brown

"The Bite" - Comus

"Nosferatu" - Blue Oyster Cult

"Alisson Gross" - Steeleye Span

"Witchfinder" - Mandy Morton and the Spriguns

"Nightmare" - Artie Shaw Orchestra

"George Romero" - The Sprites

"Big Bad Wolf" - Bunny and the Wolf Sisters


----------

